# 12 lesson in machine knitting



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

http://www.knitting-n-crochet.com/Brother-knitting-machine-manuals.html

click on Link above.

12 lessons in home study couse


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Why buying an eBook when you can download the same book for free here? http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

[ ]Why buying an eBook when you can download the same book for free here?

Thank you I am thinking about digging my machine out.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Ann Eales said:


> Thank you I am thinking about digging my machine out.


Hi Ann, when you set up your machine out again, if it has a sponge bar (needle retainer bar), please check its condition whether it needs to be replaced or not. A bad sponge bar will create all sort of problems.

Glad you're back with it.


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

thank you for the tip.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

I am lucky in that I have an original hard copy. Got it with my first Brother...a KH588.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Many thanks for the link to the free downloads, I have downloaded all those which I can use. A big help


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> http://www.knitting-n-crochet.com/Brother-knitting-machine-manuals.html
> click on Link above.
> 12 lessons in home study couse





Entity said:


> Why buying an eBook when you can download the same book for free here? http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php


Uh-oh, I need to apologize. The 2 books are different. The link to the book posted by Irish Maggie is titled *Home Study Course.* Whereas, the book on the link I posted is titled *Home Knitting Course.*
I am so sorry :-(

For those that do not have $10 + shipping to spare, you can go the link and get the free downloads. For learning with most Brother KMs., both the "Home Knitting Course" and the "Brother Knitting Techniques" are great for beginners. Actually, it's valuable to most KMs, other than Brothers, as well.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

GinB said:


> I am lucky in that I have an original hard copy. Got it with my first Brother...a KH588.


I think this is a different book with the same title. I have this "Home Study Course" too but the content is different.

Any of these books are of good learning value.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Entity said:


> I think this is a different book with the same title. I have this "Home Study Course" too but the content is different.
> 
> Any of these books are of good learning value.


I looked again. The hard copies I have are:

Brother Home Study Course (52 pages)

and

12 Lessons (111 pages)


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

That's the one I also have GinB, the 52 pages book. I think that booklet came with very early Brother models. Mine came when I purchased the Brother Profile 500. That little booklet has alot of good information and patterns. It's certainly a keeper. (^_^)


----------



## nolocc (Oct 24, 2012)

The knitting content appears (at a quick glance) to be the same. I downloaded the free copy (78 pages) awhile ago. 

The difference between the books is that the $9.99 copy has a different cover, and between the chapters a page with whimsical drawings has been added to separate the chapters. This copy has 91 pages. 

Someone in another post posted a baby sweater that she said came from the book. By the time I went to print the pattern, the post had been removed. When I saw this thread, I thought a different book may have the sweater. Not the first time I have bought something I already own. lol.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

hi Nolocc , i was looking for the book and did not know where to get it,if you find it can you send a link please .

regards maggie


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Britlady52 has it here.

http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Britlady52/library/Brother%20Home%20Study%20Course?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

nolocc said:


> The knitting content appears (at a quick glance) to be the same. I downloaded the free copy (78 pages) awhile ago.
> 
> The difference between the books is that the $9.99 copy has a different cover, and between the chapters a page with whimsical drawings has been added to separate the chapters. This copy has 91 pages.
> 
> Someone in another post posted a baby sweater that she said came from the book. By the time I went to print the pattern, the post had been removed. When I saw this thread, I thought a different book may have the sweater. Not the first time I have bought something I already own. lol.


Apparently, someone had report it to admin and admin deleted that Baby Saque pattern of the Brother Home Study Course book.

Brother has since given to many website the free to post their books. Brother no longer needed the copyright protection because simply, they're no longer in business with the machine knitting world. Besides, the more free share there are, the less others could use their books to make money. That's what copyright is all about. Plus, Brother website has been posting books and manuals that they still had for free to use as well.

The above link from the OP is a good example. The seller is clearly taking advantage of the book to make money. Thus, if the same book, as you confirmed, is available for free at AboutKnittingMachine.com then why spending money for the same thing. Obviously, Brother corporation don't care about it. Otherwise, the seller would have received copyright protection notice by now.

The one thing that I think Brother would bring a law suit for violating copyright would be the misuse of the Brother brand name. For example in such case when one would delete the "Brother" name from the scanned documents.

PS: Feel free to voice out. Nonetheless, I'm not open for debate at my end.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> hi Nolocc , i was looking for the book and did not know where to get it,if you find it can you send a link please .
> 
> regards maggie


Unfortunately, the post with the link to the pattern was deleted.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> Britlady52 has it here.
> 
> http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Britlady52/library/Brother%20Home%20Study%20Course?sort=3&page=1


Oh yeah, I forgot about this nice lady. She has several useful books posted for free downloading. What a sweetheart. :thumbup:


----------

